# Open wound on a violet gobi



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

I noticed a wound on one of my gobis today, near his tail. It's a little swollen, and is showing a bit of blood. There's also a small red spot near his gills on the other side.










I know that's a blurry pic, it's all I could get with the wife's camera phone though. I'm assuming I just need to stick him in my hospital tank with some melafix, right?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Right. Melafix should do the job. Maintain cleanliness as this will speed up the healing of its wounds.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

what are your water parameters?


----------



## Jaysn (Dec 13, 2006)

1. Ammonia/Nitrite/Nitrate : 0/0/20
2. pH/GH/KH: 7.8/8/12 *I think the GH/KH are right, haven't tested this week yet and don't quite remember.
3. Temperature: 76*F
4. Tank size/Filtration: 55 gal, Aqua-tech 30/60, Penguin 350
5. Water change amount/frequency: weekly 10-15 gal change
6. Water additives/Medications: API? Leaf Zone, 30 ml/wk
7. What, how much and how often do you feed your fish?: flake/fd brine/fd bloodworm cycle for gourami & tetra, shrimp pellets for gobis & eels, algea wafers & veggies for pleco
8. Tank inhabitants: 5 blue gourami, 5 red minor tetras, 5 red eye tetras, 2 peacock eels, 2 violet gobi, 2 senegal bichir, 2 ADF, hillstream loach, common pleco, skunk loach
9. Any new fish added to the tank? Who and when?: Nothing in over a month
10. Any unusual behavior or symptoms?: No, other than the wound
11. How long has the tank been in operation?: ~3.5 months


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Excellent information.:thumbsup: Not to worry. Maintain your water clean and treat with Melafix so the wounds should heal. Monitor the fish closely to prevent appearance of fungus.


----------

